# Need new goggles Anon any good?



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like mine. Would I say it's worth the money? Probably not but i don't regret getting them


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I've got some Anon Insurgent goggles. They are alright. I haven't tried to switch lenses out yet, but I will. I've got the Silver Solex lenses and they are only good for bright days.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

whatever you do, don't buy full price goggles.


----------



## rtheroux (Nov 2, 2014)

Are there any all around lenses out or do I have to find a low light and bright light lens. I liked the M2 cause it can change lens effortlessly but if theres a good all around i would prefer not changing at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

All companies make an all-around lense. As with everything like this, you can expect them to be not dark enough when sunny and not light enough when dark, but they work.

Smith's Sensor Mirror is notoriously the best lense for all-around, can affirm with my own experience. You'd want to find something similar to that from Anon.

FWIW, can't beat a yellow lense in stormy conditions.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the M2's and they are great for me. I find it helpful to switch out lenses in different conditions, especially when I go night boarding. They have slim protective cases for their lenses that you can put in your jacket. I haven't had one issue of them popping out during a run, and I've crashed a few times with them on.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

I have Anon Helix and i like it, but this year Anon goggles frame colors is boring and no one includes spare yellow lens(


----------

